# Call to undefined function mysql_connect()



## Deletemaster (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, dieses Thema bringt einige Ergebnisse in Google und auch hier. Leider konnte ich damit mein Problem nicht beheben.

System: XP-Prof
IIS: 5.1
PHP: 5.2.3
MySql: 5.0.41

C:\PHP\dev und PHP\PEAR
C:\PHP\php.ini diese auch unter: C:\WINDOWS\php.ini
in php.ini
; For example, on Windows:
;
;   	extension=msql.dll
	extension=libmySQL.dll

;extension_dir ="C:\PHP\ext" //unterhalb von \PHP\ ist nichts mit ext ?

Wie kann ich nun PHP mit MySql "verbinden"

Ausschnitt aus: phpinfo()

Configure Command 	cscript /nologo configure.js "--enable-snapshot-build" "--with-gd=shared"
Server API 	CGI/FastCGI
Virtual Directory Support 	enabled
*Configuration File (php.ini) Path 	C:\WINDOWS
Loaded Configuration File 	C:\PHP\php.ini* 
PHP API 	20041225
PHP Extension 	20060613
Zend Extension 	220060519
Debug Build 	no
Thread Safety 	enabled
Zend Memory Manager 	enabled
IPv6 Support 	enabled
Registered PHP Streams 	php, file, data, http, ftp, compress.zlib
Registered Stream Socket Transports 	tcp, udp
Registered Stream Filters 	convert.iconv.*, string.rot13, string.toupper, string.tolower, string.strip_tags, convert.*, consumed, zlib.*

PS: unterhalb von \WINDOWS\ ist lediglich eine libmysql.dll zu finden (1.984 KB)

Welche Einstellungen muss ich nun vornehmen um ein "Zusammenspiel" zu ermöglichen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Flex (1. Februar 2008)

Also:

extension_dir sollte gesetzt sein, zum absoluten Pfad.

Und die DLL heißt php_mysql.dll bzw. php_mysqli.dll.
Beide werden im PHP Zip Paket mitgeliefert, überlicher weise im PHP Verzeichnis im Unterordner /ext/.


----------



## Deletemaster (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo FelixJacobi, ich hatte "vergessen" bei der Installation die Extensions mitzuinstallieren... 
Vorher wurden allerdings php-scripte (phpinfo.php) interpretiert.
Jetzt jedoch nicht mehr.
Habe dem IIS gesagt er soll auf Extensions wie *.php mit C:\PHP\php-cgi.exe reagieren

(Verzeichnis C:\PHP\ext existiert und die dll's sind vorhanden)

Jetzt bekomme ich beim Aufruf von phpinfo.php folgende Fehlermeldung:

*CGI Error*
The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers. The headers it did return are:

PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'C:\PHP\ext\msql.dll' - Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'C:\PHP\ext\php_exif.dll' - Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'C:\PHP\ext\php_oci8.dll' - Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'C:\PHP\ext\php_pdo_oci.dll' - Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'C:\PHP\ext\php_pdo_oci8.dll' - Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic li

Warum jetzt PHP nicht mehr ausgeführt wird verstehe ich nicht (IIS auchmal neu gestartet)

Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Flex (1. Februar 2008)

Hast du dich mal hier schlau gemacht?
Installing PHP: Microsoft IIS / PWS


----------



## Deletemaster (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo FelixJacobi,
habe jetzt den php-Installer per change installiert OHNE Extensions und NUR die myql.dll mitinstalliert. Jetzt funtioniert's...
Werde mir aber trotzdem mal deinen link "in Ruhe" anschauen, schliesslich habe ich etwas über eine Sicherheitslücke gelesen...

Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------

